# Washer fix it or ditch it?



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

A couple years ago my Kenmore 90 series washer had a timer issue, I replaced the timer. It is now having problems again. We are wondering if we should just get a new washer or should I replace the timer again? It advances some, then stops. After replacing the timer I am wondering if the quality of the replacement parts is lacking and if I should just get a new washer. This is an old Top Loader and I think it is from the 90's. I did replace the motor on the dryer a few years back and the timer was a lot easier to replace. I read some of the new front loaders are easier on the clothes and clean better.

If we decide to go with a new washer, any suggestions? All the reviews seem to point to the most expensive washer/dryers without having "best value" recommendation.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

whats it going to cost to fix? whats the cost of a new washer and make your choice that fits your budget..and if its worth spending the money on an old machine..


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I feel your pain. This happens about every 2 or 3 years with either my washer or dryer. I, too, have replaced parts on each to keep them going. Last time it was a dryer with worn drum rollers. Replaced them only to create other problems. I find that there is a "level of frustration" that finally pushes me over the top and I just bite the bullet and buy new. I guess budget and "level of frustration" would be my weighing factors.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

$100 to fix it with the parts shipped. Though as I just replaced this part a couple years ago it makes me skeptical. If the newer ones are easier on the clothes and do clean better it might be a good time to upgrade. I would prefer a different time to replace it as I just had my transmission fix and we just had a baby.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

From the 90s it is at least 16 to 25 years old. Time for new.

I know everyone is touting front loaders but to me (and the wife) they are a pain in the a$$ to use. I recommend a new HE top loader. We bought a Maytag Bravos 2 years ago it it works wonderfully. Cheaper than front loaders also.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Maytag-B...-Top-Load-Washer-in-White-MVWX655DW/205594089


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

agreed, top load is the way togo, the front loaders cost almost double and dont last any longer and cost more in time to fix and parts...


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

Wow last two posts caught me off guard LOL! I was going by suggestions off some reviews that front loaders are better for cleaning. Though I also read that the high efficiency top loaders can be just as good. I was looking at the LG WM4270HVA for $899, though I am going to have to look into top loaders more. We currently have one.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

Now I am looking at this Top loader: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Maytag-4-...55DW/205888689

It is a Maytag Bravo, but has a couple more options also some pro reviews really liked it. As it is an energy star, we can get a $75 rebate from our local power company. The other Bravo isn't energy star so it makes it an $80 difference between to two for us.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

It's easy enough for me or anyone else here to say, so you need to decide, but $100 toward a 20'ish year old washer sounds like a pretty good down payment toward a new one. I have always serviced our own, so when the belt went out on our about 25 year old washer I changed it, but when the transmission seal went out about two weeks later, and I figured I needed to replace this, that, and the other thing, we went shopping. That was about 5 years ago, and we bought a new Speed Queen top load washer and conventional dryer from our local independent appliance dealer, and are very pleased with both. Basic I guess you could say, compared to some, no digital displays, just plain old knobs and buttons, but attractive, solid, and made in the U.S.A., or at least they were then. And I should mention that our local independent dealer also handles other, more commonly recognized brands, and it's worth checking out because they are also competitively priced. The tendency today is the big box's, because they have rows and rows of stuff, and everyone "knows" they're less expensive, but I like supporting the guys that know the product, carry the parts, and do actually service them if I get in over my head.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you would really like to replace the timer again consider visiting with a local repair shop for quality parts. They will have a better understand of what's been productive and what hasn't.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

DexterII said:


> It's easy enough for me or anyone else here to say, so you need to decide, but $100 toward a 20'ish year old washer sounds like a pretty good down payment toward a new one. I have always serviced our own, so when the belt went out on our about 25 year old washer I changed it, but when the transmission seal went out about two weeks later, and I figured I needed to replace this, that, and the other thing, we went shopping. That was about 5 years ago, and we bought a new Speed Queen top load washer and conventional dryer from our local independent appliance dealer, and are very pleased with both. Basic I guess you could say, compared to some, no digital displays, just plain old knobs and buttons, but attractive, solid, and made in the U.S.A., or at least they were then. And I should mention that our local independent dealer also handles other, more commonly recognized brands, and it's worth checking out because they are also competitively priced. The tendency today is the big box's, because they have rows and rows of stuff, and everyone "knows" they're less expensive, but I like supporting the guys that know the product, carry the parts, and do actually service them if I get in over my head.


I checked three different local places site's and either they didn't sell the brands I was interested or they were over $100+ more.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm on my second front loader....first one gave us 17 years of service....only reason for getting rid of it...BIL gave us an almost new Kenmore front loader setup. Much quieter than the Maytag.

0 Complaints. Cleans very well. Easy to use.

I find it interesting people don't mind pulling clothes out of the 'top' of the washer to put into the 'front' of the dryer.


----------



## andrejackson300 (Jan 19, 2016)

I vote top loader, no more bending over. Much better.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I vote front loader. So much more practical when washing pillows, parkas, floor entry rugs, etc.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Average life of a front or top loader is 14 years, you got your moneys worth and then some, and Whirlpool makes Kenmore washers and dryers, so why change?


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

front loaders are not more expensive than good HE top loaders. either one is good, but just dont buy a regular top loader that is not HE, you will waste water and detergent and pay back is often under 2-3 years and faster if you use hot water


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

I am waffling in between front and top loader. I am starting to like the "steam" function as I have bad allergies. Also need an energy star rating as I get a rebate from my electric company. I just got a subscription to CR and I am liking the Maytags still.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

I ended up getting the MHW4300DW. It is a front loader Maytag that got good reviews by consumer reports and have a lot of features we are interested in having. The price was also right. I almost got a scratch and dent that was $469, though I would have had to some how get the 260lbs washer into the basement.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

Yeah so I thought about it and realized the problem is the door switch not allowing it to enter the spin cycle. I readjusted it and is working. Now I do wonder how long, until the next problem and after all that research I know the new ones clean better and are more gentle on the clothes. What to do...


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I advise against a front loader. I spent about $1200 for a front loader with the matching stand ($300) about 10 years ago. It used very little water and was able to spin at such high speed that the clothes came out almost dry, so the dryer didn't really have much work to do. Problem is, the clothes no longer smelled fresh and clean like they used to. After years of this, my wife got fed up and demanded that we get rid of it and replace it with a top loader. We now have a GE top loader with manual controls that does a decent job and once again our clothes smell clean and fresh. When this one dies I plan on getting a SpeedQueen top loader, as recommended by others on this forum. In my opinion, you cannot thoroughly clean a load of clothes with a few cups of water. There is the same amount of water on this planet as there was 1000 years ago. All this water saving nonsense is unnecessary, unless you live in an arid region or have high water costs. I'd rather spend the extra money and have clean clothes. 

http://www.speedqueen.com/products/top-load-washers.aspx?mn=AWN432SP113TW04#build-your-own


----------

